# How can hack server from client?



## Hossein

*hello*.
I have an acer laptop(Aspire 5100).mouse,keyboard,usb and dvd-rom are dead  but when I turn it on windows is boot well.
I want to access  files and private information on my laptop by another computer via network.
when I want to connect remotely to my laptop then this error has rised: "windows can not connect to server.access is denied".I think this is because check box "allow remote assistance connection to this computer" on my laptop is not enabled.how can I enable this check box of my laptop from another computer that I could connect remotely to it?*Please Help Me *


----------



## gamblingman

*You Cant*

Thats part of being secure, someone else cant access your computer from another location and activate remote access (ie: turning the remote access on). 

In my opinion, this question runs a razor thin edge from asking for hacking advice. If its your laptop then you can turn on the remote assistance the next time you are at your laptop.


----------



## Geoff

That has nothing to do with being able to access files remotely.  Have you tried simply using an external keyboard and mouse?


----------



## gamblingman

Then explain the title:


Hossein said:


> *
> How can hack server from client?*


----------

